# Wanted: Source for Howler Bros (Bangladesh)



## Firestrike

Looking for the source and contact info for the factory(ies) in Bangladesh that make products for HowlerBros.com, particularly their hats. I believe they're made in Dhaka. I've talked to a few middlemen in that region but none of them had heard of Howler. 

Anyone have ideas? Why is getting in touch with shops in Bangladesh so much more difficult than other places?


----------



## splathead

Maybe it's their own factory.


----------



## Firestrike

Appreciate the response, but it's definitely sourced as an employee of theirs once mentioned that fact at a trade show. 

I'm just looking for a factory that can produce the same quality that those guys are able to achieve. We've seen other materials from Bangladesh that are just as impressive. The communication network for the Dhaka area supply chain is severely lacking however. Difficult to get in touch with people over there.


----------



## splathead

I am going to move this to the Referrals & Recommendations section of the forum. There are Bangladesh factories who are members here but they can't reply directly to you except in that forum. 

At least it's a start.


----------



## Firestrike

Appreciate it Joe! Hopefully one of them will reach out.


----------



## carpediemandmore

Firestrike said:


> Appreciate the response, but it's definitely sourced as an employee of theirs once mentioned that fact at a trade show.
> 
> I'm just looking for a factory that can produce the same quality that those guys are able to achieve. We've seen other materials from Bangladesh that are just as impressive. The communication network for the Dhaka area supply chain is severely lacking however. Difficult to get in touch with people over there.


Hi F,

IMO: The Point highlighted above may be able to establish the basis for one positive constructive argument, quality is not region bounded in our business, its just an exposure & orientation that creates the impression for some regions, 
i have eyed the hats range of howler brothers it comprise of:

1. 100% Cotton: Bold Twill & Nylon Mesh for Truckers type1.

2. 100% Cotton: Canvas & Nylon Mesh for Truckers type2.

3. 100% Cotton: Micro Twill & Nylon Mesh for Truckers mostly all over printed camos,graphics etc in type3.

4.100% Cotton: Peached Twill & Nylon Mesh for 5-pan snapbacks mostly khakis & suede texture etc in type4.

5. Acrylic+Viscose Ne/22 blend for all Beanies.

All stuff displayed there re done with the post processing like sand washing & fews with vintage fading etc

Its all do able by any good manufacturer,anywhere provided if you can elaborate it further with complete tech-packs, info, sampling etc.
So there seems no need to be extra worried about any specific regional based stuff.

Hope it will help

Best Regards


----------



## Firestrike

carpediemandmore said:


> Hi F,
> 
> IMO: The Point highlighted above may be able to establish the basis for one positive constructive argument, quality is not region bounded in our business, its just an exposure & orientation that creates the impression for some regions,
> i have eyed the hats range of howler brothers it comprise of:
> 
> 1. 100% Cotton: Bold Twill & Nylon Mesh for Truckers type1.
> 
> 2. 100% Cotton: Canvas & Nylon Mesh for Truckers type2.
> 
> 3. 100% Cotton: Micro Twill & Nylon Mesh for Truckers mostly all over printed camos,graphics etc in type3.
> 
> 4.100% Cotton: Peached Twill & Nylon Mesh for 5-pan snapbacks mostly khakis & suede texture etc in type4.
> 
> 5. Acrylic+Viscose Ne/22 blend for all Beanies.
> 
> All stuff displayed there re done with the post processing like sand washing & fews with vintage fading etc
> 
> Its all do able by any good manufacturer,anywhere provided if you can elaborate it further with complete tech-packs, info, sampling etc.
> So there seems no need to be extra worried about any specific regional based stuff.
> 
> Hope it will help
> 
> Best Regards


Hey Khan, thanks for the great reply! 

I didn't mean to suggest that the quality achieved by Howler was region-specific, of course. Rather that we've been interested in finding sourcing in Bangladesh for some time now because we've heard there's some nice stuff being made there at attractive prices, and Howler happens to be an example of a line we know for a fact comes from that area and makes a very high quality product.

It's proven difficult so far making contacts in Bangladesh, and finding the Howler factory was a starting point. If you have any ideas we would love to hear them!


----------



## carpediemandmore

Hey Firestrike,

Thank you too for hitting the thanks button, its getting rare aristocracy at tsf now a days.

Coming to few points you raised:

1. i would like to clear one doubt> High quality no where comes cheap ,whoever said BD produces rock-high in dirt-cheap is just a myth they do not have the domestic crops for Cotton even, they rely upto 90% on imported yarns further google there yearly statistics of yarn imports for the confirmation.

2. Howler Bros has the range of 49 headwear articles lets suppose they just order 1-k pieces in each, every quarter then imagine there potential for that specific factory, i am sure whether they are doing it on partnership basis or minimum through strict legal bondage to save there branded quality from replication.

3. I have no idea who did that but i am sharing what practically re well known & understood facts.


Best Regards


----------

